# Monstera variegated



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

Ok ...... this is a 'tell me about it'. I noticed on ebay Australia a Monstera plant ----- currently bidding under way ------ 98 bids at this time.

A search for "*Variegated Monstera adansonii ~ Well Established ~ 25 Leaves Swiss cheese*" will show it.

Highest bid as this time ------- *22100* Australian dollars hehehe

There's still about 2 days to go. This is really getting down to eye-of-beholder stuff heheh.


----------



## eds (Dec 17, 2020)

Monstera deliciosa 'Alba' are going for around £180 on eBay over here for small plants! Keep being tempted but then coming to my senses just in time!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

eds ------- 180 pound seems much more reasonable! Over here in Australia ebay, they really jack those prices right up ....... too much.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 18, 2020)

highest bid still rising ----- 117 bids, with the current bid at Australian $28800 heheh


----------



## Berthold (Dec 18, 2020)

the owner would like to donate the money for corona victims I think. Iit's like auctioning off Marilyn Monroe's underwear


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 18, 2020)

The item description just says this : "_*On offer extremely Rare ENTIRE/UNCUT well established Adansonii Swiss cheese var. plant with 25 leaves !!! It is breathtaking The 25th leaf is unfurling now it will be open by Christmas. Perfect variegation on each new leaf, good colour with a well balances pattern. The plant is on special fertiliser and currently grows a new leaf every week, the leaves are also getting bigger each time it grows last big one was 17cm. A lot of love has gone into this plant to get it to this size. Please message me with any questions.*_"


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2020)

"there's a sucker born every minute" - P.T. Barnum


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm just thinking of how much McDonalds or KFC I could buy for $28800 hehehe.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 19, 2020)

What is it with these variegated plants? Even Popow is selling them now along with the orchids on eBay. At the prices they are charging for relatively common species, they must be making a ‘mosterous’ fortune.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2020)

good money laundering scheme........................


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

monocotman said:


> What is it with these variegated plants? Even Popow is selling them now along with the orchids on eBay. At the prices they are charging for relatively common species, they must be making a ‘mosterous’ fortune.



Not sure David ------ it appears to be a fad thing. Maybe like 'pet rock' syndrome hehe.

On the other hand --- I can see the novelty with Monstera variegation ----- such as 'half-moon' or even the occasional 'full-moon' pattern ...... but the prices are way over-inflated. Jacked up way too much.

Some ebay sellers are selling cuttings that pretty much have no chance of growing ------ and some unsuspecting ebay buyers are getting suckered into buying particular sorts of cuttings. Several hundred dollars down the drain ----- while particular ebay sellers are pocketing that few hundred bucks.

I bought one of those variegated Monstera plants from ebay - purely for own enjoyment. Not for cutting up and selling. Pretty much for the same enjoyment of orchid growing. I just buy. Not sell.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

hmmmm ...... something fishy is going on maybe. The seller has taken the item off ebay or something.

*seller link*

*original listing link*

Bidding was meant to end on 20-Dec. Very fishy.


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2020)

monocotman said:


> What is it with these variegated plants? Even Popow is selling them now along with the orchids on eBay. At the prices they are charging for relatively common species, they must be making a ‘mosterous’ fortune.



Yes, Popow is in the business here.Probably he also would sell cauliflowers, if it fills the pockets...
I'm watching these offerings with variegated Monstera here in Germany. It's not only adansonii, even the variegated deliciosa is still expensiv. These variegated Monsteras are always claimed to be rare, and in the case of adansonii that might be right, although it is easy to find offerings online. But the variegated deliciosa definitely is not rare. Why to pay 100 Euro for a plant that easily can get multiplified with cuttlings. Strange thing.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 19, 2020)

Vox said:


> These variegated Monsteras are always claimed to be rare,


It is usually a genetic degeneration like trisomy in humans. 
I would not pay for such plants. Maybe I would keep them alive in my greenhouse if there is enough space.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

Vox said:


> But the variegated deliciosa definitely is not rare. Why to pay 100 Euro for a plant that easily can get multiplified with cuttlings. Strange thing.



I agree. Variegated deliciosa isn't rare. Not commonly available from bulk nurseries (eg. home depot etc) and many nurseries or in large quantities (in the one spot/nursery) is probably what it is.

I bought a very nice 'half-moon' variegated borsigiana one from ebay, which turned out to be an excellent experience from buying to package arrival. Absolutely fantastic seller. Unfortunately not all sellers are like the one I encountered.

The Monstera seen in this pic here is producing a greeny-white bud (not seen in this pic itself) from the propagation node-stem. These plants grow pretty quick too ----- faster than orchids heheheh. I put an orchid next to it ----- two nice plants next to each other ----- for a genuinely rare sight.

Nice brown patch on a different Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown leaf in the background too - due to sunburn that happened ages ago ---- but easily shrugged off by the plant. Unfortunately didn't buff out heheheh.

Monstera deliciosa borsigiana variegata and Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash' :


----------

